# Clinton Anderson fan groups?



## Sally Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

Does anyone know of a group of where clinton andersons fans or followers will get together and practice his method in Kansas? I have heard of them in other states but i was wondering if there by chance was one in Kansas. Thanks!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe email Clinton's corporation through Clinton Anderson's website page. They would probably know of any KS groups!


----------

